# ISO Enchilada tips



## wanna be (Dec 30, 2009)

I have tried makeing enchiladas alot and have used every recipie I can find.The problem is they allways turn out soggy.Even the ones that the tortillia is fried and dipped in the sauce,filled and baked without additional sauce.I have never worked in a restuarant so I am only guessing that each enchalada plate is made to order and baked in a very hot oven, if not I am at aloss.I have also heard that the tortillia should be dipped in the sauce and then fried. I dont know what differance that would make though.How do I replicate restuarant quality enchiladas in a 9 by 13 at home?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 31, 2009)

My daughter-in-law would fry the tortillas for just a few moments... enough to brown yet still be pliable, and then fill and roll them. There was a drizzle of sauce in the filling. After laying them in a casserole dish and covering with cheese, she baked them covered with foil at 350 until the cheese began to bubble and brown. The sauce was prepared separately and poured over the enchiladas as they were being served.

I don't know if this helps, but it worked for her.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2009)

I consider enchiladas to be a"wet" dish along the lines of lasagna.

Frying the tortillas or dipping them in sauce is done solely to make them pliable enough to roll.

I roll the tortillas with some of the sauce/meat filling then place them in one layer in a baking dish and top with sauce and cheese and bake.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not partial to soggy enchiladas either. Frying then dipping into the sauce is always messy and a lot of work.
What I do is prepare the seasoned meat mixture and enchilada sauce ahead of time. Set them aside. 
Lightly spray an oven safe dish with cooking spray.

Using a microwave safe plate, line the bottom of it with paper towels. Place 3 corn tortillas on in, with one additional paper towel covering them. Nuke it for about 1 minute. Check it after 30 seconds. You only need it to be pliable without breaking.

Fill them with the meat mixture, roll, place in a pan. 
Add your sauce next, I just ladle some in the middle of the tortillas. 
Top with cheese, and other toppings. 
Bake in a 350 degree oven, uncovered for 30 minutes.

The same technique works well when I make Taquito's, Except I bake those @400 degrees For 20 minutes.

Good luck.

Munky.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 31, 2009)

I've not spent much time here lately, but could not resist replying to this one: for authentic Mexican enchiladas, do not bake them. Traditionally,  Mexican cooks do not have ovens in their homes; they do all their cooking on a _comal_, which is like a griddle. Here is a link to an authentic recipe (you can substitute canned enchilada sauce for the chilacate sauce): Red Enchiladas with Chilacate: Enchiladas Rojas con Chilacate : Mexican Recipe


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2010)

Hola MexicoKaren, long time no see!

Wanna be, my enchiladas are pretty simple. I use leftover chicken or turkey. I chop an onion and toss it into a frying pan with a bit of oil. When they are translucent I toss in the chopped chicken and heat it up a bit. Then I add in about 1/2 - 1 cup of salsa, about 1/2 a block of cream cheese and about 1 cup grated cheddar. Reduce the heat and let everything blend together. I sprinkle some cumin on this (to taste) and perhaps some chile flakes. I scoop some of this filling into a tortilla and roll it up. Place rolled side down in a baking dish, repeat til all filling is used up. Then sprinkle some grated cheddar on top and put in oven to bake. 

We've never had an issue with them being soggy. They have a lovely texture and I've even frozen them (rolled but not baked) and my husband takes them for lunches. Good luck!


----------



## wanna be (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks for the tips.*

Good ideas and a great looking recipie.The comal sounds pretty cool too. I will check on that.


----------



## x7anooonah (Jan 7, 2010)

I always dip my tortillas just to make them not break and then I bake them. You could try letting everyone add their own sauce instead of cooking with them so their not as wet.. I like mine that way with loads of sauce and cheese


----------

